# Close grip bench press - form ?



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

What is the best way to approach this ? Tried it before with the olympic bb and felt quite unnatural and hard on the wrists.

Anyone ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

how close was your grip?

dont approach it like a BB flat press with your elbows out think like a powerlifter, youve got to keep your elbows tucked and itll be fine on your wrists.

I prefer to do close grip board press's as it takes alot of stress of my shoulders from going to low.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Again I'm no expect but I prob have my hands about 1-2 inchs apart, keep my elbows tight to the body, come down and stop just above the nipple then extend. I use some wrist wraps from ebay and these seem to have stopped any pain I received. Also I went back to basics and build the weight up slower (not saying your lifting to heavy or anything) but found I needed to build my wrist strength up also.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought this was a good vid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I would have said that you do not need to go as narrow as 1-2 inches apart. I place mine about 8 or 9 inches apart and keep the elbows tucked.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I have wrist pain when my grip is too narrow,using a grip just narrower than shoulder width still hits the tris hard in my experience


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

i have my hands about 5 inch apartand as above keep elbows in i tend to be quite explosive on the up but very controlled and slow on the way down keeping my elbows in.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ideally EZ bar rather than olympic bar. Elbows tucked in as mikex101 says, and also concentrate mostly on the lockout... is the last half of the press that's mostly triceps so is where you should really put your focus. I find not lowering the bar all the way down helps (stop at 3 inches or so above the pecs).


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooh I have did this exercise this today and I am quite liking it, managed 45kg not bad for me 3 x 15 reps on a oly bar 

I place my handsjust either side of the first narly bit. elbows in front in not outwards and breathe in and push lol.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I have wrist pain when my grip is too narrow,using a grip just narrower than shoulder width still hits the tris hard in my experience


Totally agree, also pause about a inch above the chest when bringing the bar down (you should feel it on your triceps) and then power out.

I do prefer doing it a smith machine than using a olympic bar.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

strange_days said:


> What is the best way to approach this ? Tried it before with the olympic bb and felt quite unnatural and hard on the wrists.
> 
> Anyone ?


Ive been told and it works for me about 6-8 inches apart or theres too much strain on front delt if any closer and any wider chest gets involved, everyones frame is diff some people get away with something I might not be able too, its what works best for you, if your are strugling and have access to a smith machine its better to get the hang of because your pushing at an equal rate once you have mastered that move onto the bar, have a spotter aswel. :beer:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Will try having a bit of a further grip next time, thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

shoulder width, why would going narrower help?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Will try having a bit of a further grip next time, thanks


Will save you ****ing your wrists up


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> shoulder width, why would going narrower help?


If your talking to me then no idea, it's what I got shown, told and I always did it that way. (Hope this didn't come across as rude)


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i grab the bar, stick my thumbs out till they meet on the tips, thats my width....

has anyone ever done close grip lying on the floor?

really focusses on tri's and keeps your chest from getting involved......


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Ideally EZ bar rather than olympic bar. Elbows tucked in as mikex101 says, and also concentrate mostly on the lockout... is the last half of the press that's mostly triceps so is where you should really put your focus. I find not lowering the bar all the way down helps (stop at 3 inches or so above the pecs).


x2

the inner grip on the ez bar will also take extra pressure off your wrists and is narrow enough to take your chest out of the press.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> If your talking to me then no idea, it's what I got shown, told and I always did it that way. (Hope this didn't come across as rude)


Not at you specifically mate, just anybody going narrower.

All going narrower than about shoulder width is going to do is make you have to bend your wrist and use less weight so i dont see the point? If somebody can tell me a valid reason for going supper narrow then id love to hear it.

And no, not rude at all.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

> Ooh I have did this exercise this today and I am quite liking it, managed 45kg not bad for me 3 x 15 reps on a oly bar


Holy crap !! 

TinyGuy wanders off to put more weight on the bar... Gd lifting betty!!

I used to do mine with hands touching in the middle lol now do them with hands 6 inches apart. Might go to just under shoulder width after reading this thread...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

For close grip i take a shoulder width grip and bring my elbows in against my sides of my body and push up with my triceps by not allowing my elbows to flair out.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> For close grip i take a shoulder width grip and bring my elbows in against my sides of my body and push up with my triceps by not allowing my elbows to flair out.


X2

I used to do it with my hands touching but used to hurt my wrists


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> Holy crap !!
> 
> TinyGuy wanders off to put more weight on the bar... Gd lifting betty!!
> 
> I used to do mine with hands touching in the middle lol now do them with hands 6 inches apart. Might go to just under shoulder width after reading this thread...


Err thats the oly bar included in the weight im not that strong really pmsl :tongue:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

lol tis more than i manage mate! on 38.5 here


----------

